# Contact me with dogs in need!



## Must Love Mutts (Apr 23, 2008)

I've set up a blog to compile animals I see from all the sites I belong to, such as this one, in need of rescues or other assistance. This will prevent me from flooding rescue sections with posts. If you know of animals in need or have questions, please pm me here or email me at [email protected]

http://afurryfriend.wordpress.com/


----------



## Pegasus (May 29, 2008)

Ive seen you on another forum, im just starting to get involved in rescue and I think that your blog is awesome. Im part of ourbeagleworld.com so Ill be able to post your blog there....since beagles are used in research a lot and are so common, I think we may get some help there.

Im not sure where to start, so Im starting here on the forums, and I hope to start volunteering soon at a local no kill shelter. 

Let me know if you have any advice or people I should get hooked up with. I live in S. Cali and will be available for helping transport too.

Thanks


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

I think this a wonderful Idea. My only question is how you're getting the word out there. It's much easy said than done and would love to know.  I've worked in rescue for almost 2 1/2 years now and get emails all the time about the next dog that needs to be pulled from the PTS list, was just picked up off the road..we can never have enough people to help us.


----------



## Must Love Mutts (Apr 23, 2008)

Pegasus said:


> Ive seen you on another forum, im just starting to get involved in rescue and I think that your blog is awesome. Im part of ourbeagleworld.com so Ill be able to post your blog there....since beagles are used in research a lot and are so common, I think we may get some help there.
> 
> Im not sure where to start, so Im starting here on the forums, and I hope to start volunteering soon at a local no kill shelter.
> 
> ...


I belong to a few other forums, but I've been promoting the blog everywhere! I'm just starting to get involved too. I'm unable to have my own rescue or physically transport now, so this is all I can do. I see many beagles in my rescue searching. Thanks for posting the info there. The more places it can be posted at the better. I can see the hits on the blog are going up, so hopefully that means people are noticing it. 

Do you have information about shelters near you? Here is a really good directory for shelters in the US: http://www.adoptapet.com/States/state_index.html

Here's another one where you look specifically according to area code, yet I find it's not as comprehensive: http://www.h4ha.org/shelter-directory/index.php

I have a list of transport services on my page here: http://afurryfriend.wordpress.com/animal-transport-services/

You can join some mailing lists and yahoo groups where somebody might post that they need transport in Cali and you can notify them if you can help. I know there are also specific organizations and yahoo groups in that list that specifically transport in Cali, so you can sign up with them to be on their contact list. Transport volunteers are needed very badly. So many people want to help animals, but they can't adopt them since they live far away. 




TeddieXRuxpin said:


> I think this a wonderful Idea. My only question is how you're getting the word out there. It's much easy said than done and would love to know.  I've worked in rescue for almost 2 1/2 years now and get emails all the time about the next dog that needs to be pulled from the PTS list, was just picked up off the road..we can never have enough people to help us.


I'm getting the word out by promoting the blog on every animal site I belong to. I belong to several rescue sites as well, so I let all of the rescuers and concerned animal people know about it. I then ask them to promote it and pass it along to people they know. You never know when an animal might pop up that you could be able to help. I email rescues sometimes when it's last resort. I'm sure they get annoyed and I know most are already so full. So, if you could please pass the link along to those you know, it would be very appreciated. As I said before, I am seeing the stats for the site going up, so I hope that means people are paying attention.


----------



## Pegasus (May 29, 2008)

Thanks for the reply, I have bookmarked the sites you gave me and will be contancting some other shelters, I have contacted about 5 in the area so far. I definately want to get on the transport list as well, that is one thing I can do!!

Ill post on the beagle forum Im a part of right now.

thanks!!


----------



## Must Love Mutts (Apr 23, 2008)

Thanks for posting it there. I don't know if others are passing it on, but I'm really hoping on that. At first I worried about making the blog because I didn't know if anyone would see it. 

I hope you can get on a list and start helping soon.


----------

